# Better bait for surf fishing



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have tried frozen shrimp and frozen squid and end up with nothing but sharks and hardhead cats. 

I Have trouble getting sandfleas to stay on the hook. 

For those that catch reds and trout off the beach, what are you using for bait? 

I have a pinfish trap I can use to get live and cut pinfish. Would that be a better bait for surf fishing?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

As to the fleas. Are you using frozen fleas? Are you cracking their shell while hooking them and are you using a circle hook? I know when I crack their shell they tend to fall off easier. Live fleas with a circle hook seem to do better. 

When the sharks and cats are around, it's hard to keep em off. They'll certainly eat pinfish as well. 

If you're trying specifically for those species, I'd try throwing a lure or jig versus still bottom fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Peeled shrimp


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Live fresh or dead fresh seems to work the best. As stated above peel your fresh shrimp to get more action. 

I usually have one rod with fresh cut Mullet and my other 2 rods have sand fleas or shrimp.


----------

